# Hauntcast 42 now slaying!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW: Robert Santos of Mantooth Manor.

GHOULIE GROOVES: Master of the Ethermuse, Virgil Franklin.

THE BLACK MARKET: Wes Branton of Composite Effects (CFX).

MARKETING MORGUE: Dick Terhune with cheap and free advertising for your haunt.

THEATER OF THE MIND: Revenent with theme and setting ideas for your haunt.

ACCESS HOLLYWEEN: Grimlock with haunting news and fresh links.

THE PROP SHOP: Denhaunt returns to reclaim his fingers.

SOMETHING WICKED: Wick-Ed Gannon on using storytellers to add value to a haunt.

THE CHARMED POT: The Mistress of Mayhem percolates some party planning.

TERROR TURNPIKE: Eric Vysther visits the world’s largest haunt, Erebus in Pontiac, MI.

MAD PROPS FOR PROPS: Four thumbs up for David Andora’s Spooky Face in the Mirror prop.

PLUS!… This month we’re giving away an ultra-realistic Jotnar the Troll silicone mask worth over $500 from Composite Effects. Congratulations to this month’s winner: Chris Tillman!

Don't miss a single episode this season http://hauntcast.net


----------

